# [RISOLTO] revdep-rebuild vs vecchi pacchetti

## funkoolow

Salve a tutti,

dopo un bel pò di tempo mi ritrovo a fare un mega aggiornamento del mio serverino domestico, roba di giorni e giorni a compilare. Tutto termina piuttosto bene a parte qualche piccolo intoppo, così a fine compilazione decido di fare un bel revdep-rebuild per aggiustare le eventuali inconsistenze. Ecco l'output:

```
revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/art.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/art.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/avi.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/avi.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/avs.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/avs.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/bmp.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/bmp.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/caption.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/caption.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/cin.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/cin.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/cip.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/cip.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/clip.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/clip.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/cmyk.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/cmyk.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/cut.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/cut.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/dcm.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/dcm.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/dib.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/dib.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/dot.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/dot.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/dps.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/dps.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/dpx.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/dpx.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/ept.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/ept.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/fax.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/fax.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/fits.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/fits.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/gif.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/gif.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/gradient.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/gradient.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/gray.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/gray.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/histogram.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/histogram.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/html.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/html.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/icon.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/icon.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/jpeg.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/jpeg.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/label.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/label.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/magick.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/magick.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/map.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/map.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/mat.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/mat.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/matte.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/matte.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/meta.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/meta.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/miff.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/miff.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/mono.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/mono.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/mpc.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/mpc.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/mpeg.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/mpeg.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/mpr.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/mpr.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/msl.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/msl.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/mtv.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/mtv.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/mvg.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/mvg.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/null.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/null.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/otb.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/otb.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/palm.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/palm.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pattern.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pattern.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pcd.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pcd.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pcl.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pcl.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pcx.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pcx.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pdb.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pdb.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pdf.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pdf.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pict.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pict.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pix.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pix.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/plasma.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/plasma.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/png.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/png.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pnm.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pnm.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/preview.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/preview.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/ps2.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/ps2.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/ps3.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/ps3.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/psd.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/psd.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/ps.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/ps.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pwp.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pwp.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/raw.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/raw.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/rgb.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/rgb.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/rla.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/rla.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/rle.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/rle.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/scr.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/scr.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/sct.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/sct.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/sfw.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/sfw.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/sgi.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/sgi.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/stegano.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/stegano.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/sun.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/sun.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/svg.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/svg.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/tga.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/tga.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/tiff.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/tiff.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/tile.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/tile.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/tim.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/tim.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/ttf.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/ttf.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/txt.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/txt.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/uil.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/uil.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/url.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/url.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/uyvy.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/uyvy.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/vicar.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/vicar.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/vid.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/vid.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/viff.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/viff.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/wbmp.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/wbmp.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/wmf.la (requires /usr/lib/libWand.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/wmf.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/wmf.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/wpg.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/wpg.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/xbm.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/xbm.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/xcf.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/xcf.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/xc.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/xc.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/x.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/x.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/xpm.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/xpm.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/xwd.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/xwd.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/ycbcr.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/ycbcr.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/yuv.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/yuv.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/filters/analyze.la (requires /usr/lib/libMagick.la)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/filters/analyze.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomecupsui-1.0.la (requires /usr/lib/libesd.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

Da quello che mi sembra di capire, c'è qualche avanzo di pacchetti non più in portage (imagemagick parte dalla 6.3.3) che non so perchè ma non sono stati rimossi durante l'upgrade di cui sopra. come posso procedere?

grazie a tutti.

----------

## cloc3

io proverei, prima di tutto, a testare se qfile riconosce la presenza di quei file e di quelle cartelle:

```

qfile /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/pdf.la 

qfile /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders

qfile /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16

...

```

se non le riconosce, significa che non appartengono più al database di portage, quindi li puoi rimuovere a mano senza problemi.

altrimenti, qfile dovrà segnalarti il pacchetto al quale, a suo dire, quei file appartengono e lo potrai eliminare o aggiornare con emerge.

----------

## funkoolow

ho provato a campione a testare il comando qfile (che non conoscevo) con alcuni dei file segnalati dal revdep, la risposta è sempre stata nulla cioè non mi segnala mai nessun pacchetto. posso passare direttamente la dir a qfile per fargli controllare tutti i files contenuti in maniera ricorsiva? nel man non mi pare sia menzionata un opzione simile..

----------

## cloc3

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> posso passare direttamente la dir a qfile per fargli controllare tutti i files contenuti in maniera ricorsiva?

 

in linea di principio, è prudente, ma se osservi le cartelle:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ qfile /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.4.0/modules-Q16/coders

media-gfx/imagemagick (/usr/lib64/ImageMagick-6.4.0/modules-Q16/coders)

cloc3@s939 ~ $ qfile /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.4.0

media-gfx/imagemagick (/usr/lib64/ImageMagick-6.4.0)

```

sembra chiaro che /usr/lib64/ImageMagick-* sia una cartella riservata di quel programma.

secondo me, è estremamente improbabile che uno dei file contenuti in essa appartenga a un pacchetto diverso.

----------

## funkoolow

Dopo aver verificato che il qfile facesse il controllo dell'appartenenza ad un pacchetto anche indicando una dir con

```
funkserver ~ # qfile ImageMagick-6.4.0/

media-gfx/imagemagick (/usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.4.0)
```

ho fatto altretteanto sia con la dir della vecchia versione avanzata di Imagemagick-6.2.0 senza ottenere nessuna indicazione, così come per il file libgnomecupsui-1.0.la. 

Ho quindi proceduto a cancellare a mano i files in questione e dopo un nuovo revdep-rebuild, ora va tutto liscio.

```
funkserver lib # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

mi resta da capire il perchè di quel comportamento sia del portage (che non ha rimosso i files neanche dopo un emerge --depclean) che del revdep-rebuild che segnalava i broken links ma poi non riemergeva...

Per il resto, posso dichiarare il mio problema risolto e taggo di conseguenza, grazie a tutti e in particolare all'esimio dott. cloc3 per il supporto  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

findcruft, dopo averlo configurato e le bestemmie di rito sul link /usr/doc -> /usr/share/doc è abbastanza pratico e funzonale.

https://svn.keksbude.net/trac/keks-overlay/browser/app-portage/findcruft

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Findcruft

CAVEAT EMPTOR: alcuni file utili ed importanti come passwd, shadow, python-updater fix_libtool_files etc. per ovvie ragioni non appartengono ad alcun pacchetto (o perchè vengono dallo stage3 o perchè non sarebbe il caso di rischiare che vengano inclusi in un pacchetto binario o sovrascritti) e potrebbero essere segnalati come "cruft". Quindi prima di rimuovere qualcosa verifica bene e configura puntualmente lo script, senza tralasciare nulla.

Non capita spesso ma alle volte emerge si dimentica di cancellare qualcosa (un break al momento sbagliato?) e di sicuro non può cancellare nulla nelle dir elencate in CONFIG_PROTECT e non può cancellare file creati a runtime dalle applicazioni. In genere il grosso della schifezza si accumula in /etc e /usr/kde nella mia modesta esperienza ma può sempre capitare.

----------

## Peach

aggiungo pure che c'è un'opzione di qfile per trovare i file orfani

```
# qfile -o /dir/*
```

a buon rendere

----------

